# Merging Audible.com accounts (to use the new sync feature)



## Leslie

While most everything in our household is done under my name and my email, for some reason, our Audible.com account uses my husband's email as a login.  He's been an Audible listener for years and has a library of several hundred books--many of which I have listened to.

Now, there's the new twist of buying a Kindle book and being able to buy an Audible version that will sync between your Kindle and wherever you happen to be listening to the book (in my case, on my iPhone). Trouble is, to take advantage of this, your Audible login must use the same email/password as your Amazon login.

I set up an Audible account using my Amazon credentials to see if the whole sync thing worked--it did. But now I have my account with one book and my husband's account with hundreds of books. Can these be merged?

I called Audible and the guy I talked to was very nice. He didn't understand what I wanted at first, but as we discussed it, he got the idea. His immediate reaction was this was not possible, but then he put me on hold, talked to a supervisor and came back and told me that yes, this could be done. It wouldn't be instantaneous but it would happen. All my husband's books will be transferred to the new account sometime in the next few days. Audible will be in touch with details.

If anyone else is in the same situation, these are the numbers to call to discuss what you want to do:

1-888-283-5051 (USA & Canada)
1-973-820-0400 (International)

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Really? I have two audible accounts and I tried to merge them some time ago and they wouldn't let me.. It would make my life so much easier. I will probably give this a go. Thanks.


----------



## Leslie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Really? I have two audible accounts and I tried to merge them some time ago and they wouldn't let me.. It would make my life so much easier. I will probably give this a go. Thanks.


My pleasure. Keep me posted and let me know if you are successful. I have a feeling we are pioneers in this endeavor.

L


----------



## Leslie

Here's an update. I have successfully merged our old Audible account (under my husband's name) with my Amazon account. All of the books that were in his library are showing, as well as the one book that was in my account, Peter Pan. Success!

I initiated the process with a phone call to Audible but I don't know if everyone has to do that. If you go to your account details you should see an option for "Use your Amazon account on Audible." Click that and follow the prompts to change your login info.

I also discovered that if you buy a book on Audible that has a "Whispersync enabled Kindle book" you can buy the Kindle book while you are at Audible. You don't have to initiate the Kindle book purchase on the Amazon side. 

I think this Amazon-Audible-Whispersync combo is going to be a great thing...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm afraid it's going to cost me a lot of money....  

I started reading Winds of War as I was falliing asleep.  Then, I had to go do data entry today, so I took my iPod Touch with me and listened to the next section while I did that and walked home.  Now, I'll be able to start reading where the audiobook left off.  Coolness!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Well, here's a new update:

The Kindle book I *thought* I bought at Audible never showed up on my Kindle. What downloaded instead was the Audible version! However, when I looked at my Audible and Amazon accounts, I was also not charged $5.99 for the Kindle book. It seemed to have gone into limbo.

I called Audible and they said I had to buy Kindle books from Amazon. They don't sell Kindle books. Then he transferred me to Kindle CS. The Kindle guy (slightly more helpful) confirmed that I had not been charged for the Kindle book. He also acknowledged that I had "perhaps seen a false advertisement." He would put a note to the development team to check on the false advertisement problem.

So, for the moment it seems that the purchase process for Kindle-Whispersync-Audible books has to go from the Amazon (Kindle) direction. I hope they address this--it would be nice to have it work both ways.

L


----------



## HappyGuy

"So, for the moment it seems that the purchase process for Kindle-Whispersync-Audible books has to go from the Amazon (Kindle) direction. I hope they address this--it would be nice to have it work both ways."

Going the Audible -> Kindle direction would certainly remove the problem some people were having with getting the wrong Kindle version of the book.


----------



## sosha

Betsy, I've been syncing manually for years. It's been a real pain, but well worth it. I'm excited about the new feature, eventho it's not up and running on many books yet.

I have had an Audible account since 2004. I have always found their CS to be great, but you need to _call_ them. Emails aren't as effective.

That being said, I still can't get the two to work together. Have the day off tomorrow, and will give it more attention.


----------

